# Paph Gary Romagna



## emydura (Nov 22, 2014)

Really happy with this first flowering seedling. I think it has some potential. Flowers are a bit crowded but the plant is small and hopefully should present better on a larger plant. Love the horizontal petals in particular. The petals are more horizontal than any of my roths.


Paph Gary Romagna (St Swithin x rothschildianum)


----------



## fibre (Nov 22, 2014)

Wonderful photograph, David!
Looks like a nice yellow rothschildianum... Not a bad start for a first flowering seedling!


----------



## Justin (Nov 22, 2014)

very very nice.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yup, love it!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 22, 2014)

A beauty...congrat's on getting it to bloom.


----------



## John M (Nov 22, 2014)

That's super!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow -- if mine had looked like that, it would still be in my collection!

Excellent photo, also.


----------



## Carper (Nov 23, 2014)

Like the overall look of this bloom including the shape and colouring. Cracking start.

Gary
UK


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 23, 2014)

Really nice. roth stance with SS colouration. Where did it come from?


----------



## OrchidIsa (Nov 23, 2014)

Beautiful!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emydura (Nov 23, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Really nice. roth stance with SS colouration. Where did it come from?



Yes, it does look very much like a St Swithin with the roth stance. It is what you hope for with these roth primaries crossed back to roth, but you hardly ever see. I got lucky. 

I won this plant on eBay. The seller was that Victorian grower - cdhgh. The plant originally came from Castle Creek Nursery. I don't know the parents involved although he said there were a few other plants of the cross that had St Swithin 'Sunnybank' FCC/AOC as the parent. If this was the parent then that would increase the chance of obtaining a horizontal petal stance.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank-you. Its a very nice flower. 'Sunnybank' as a parent makes sense.


----------



## emydura (Nov 24, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Thank-you. Its a very nice flower. 'Sunnybank' as a parent makes sense.



Yes, you can see similarities.

Not sure if this is Australian breeding or Taiwanese. I've noticed from flask lists that St Swithin 'Sunnybank' is used a bit in Taiwanese breeding. So they must have imported it at one time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2014)

Many years ago, I understand.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2014)

Looking up my records I have a Gary Romagna from the same source and the same cross from Cape Oasis - will have to see if I can find the plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 24, 2014)

Excellent outcome David. Looks like a yellow roth with a philie pouch! 

PS. Welcome back from your long trip/job!


----------



## emydura (Nov 24, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> PS. Welcome back from your long trip/job!



Thanks Rick. Returned from a two month holiday last Saturday. Yesterdays first day back at work was tough to get through.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 27, 2014)

With the double roths dose, the yellow pouch colouring is quite surprising, and attractive. Nice!


----------

